# Chemical Guys V7 vs Zaino Z8



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks, As I'm almost out of Zaino Z8 I thought I'd try the new Chemical Guys V7 as a comparison, both similar products being LSP spray sealants but at slightly different price points: Approx £20 for Z8 and £14 for V7. A quick V7 review and a comparison.....

*Smell:* The smell of a product is always important in my opinion as it adds to the enjoyment when in use. V7 has a nice crisp orangey citrous smell, and Z8 smells of peaches! Both smell very good.

*Finish:* Very little difference to the overall finish really, I could see a marginal difference, and I do mean marginal. If anything, the V7 having a very slightly brighter finish and the Z8 a little deeper and wetter finish, but we are talking an almost miniscule difference and only visible under close scrutiny. From five feet away, there was little difference really.




























*Ease of Use:* Quite simply a breeze to use. As with Z8, a little V7 goes a long way. Z8 took longer to dry, V7 flashed off a little quicker so it was marginally faster to put down a layer of sealant.

*Beading:* Again, very similar characteristics, if anything I'd say Zaino sheeted better and quicker, and perhaps V7 beaded a little better. Very little difference overall. But the caveat being that from my experience, Zaino Z8 beading and sheeting deteriorates quite quickly, will be interssing to see if V7 lasts longer.










*Longevity:* Watch this space!

*Conclusion:* Chemical Guys V7 is a really nice, quick and easy to use LSP sealant (almost effortless) that leaves a stunning finish. Ideal for topping up an LSP that's starting to deteriorate (as on my Golf). Whether its better than the direct competition like Zaino Z8, Red Mist et al is debatable, but its good value for money as V7 is the cheaper, but not inferior product. Overall, highly recommended 

Some final reflection shots of the rest of the car that was finished with V7.



















---------------

Just a quick update. Yesterday afternoon I treated my wifes car with V7 after doing mine and the results on solid black were truly stunning. Very very good indeed. No after shots due to being rather harried with time, but I did snap a couple of beading shots this morning after a night of torrential rain. As you can see the V7 has really given the failing LSP a definite boost.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this review mate, I'm still deciding on which one to pull the trigger on (no pun intended!)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Z8 because it turns heads like no other product I have used:thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice review indeed. Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

BTW, in terms of value for money, FK #425 enhances finish significantly. Not bad for a QD indeed. I would compare it to Z-6.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

yetizone said:


> Hi folks, As I'm almost out of Zaino Z8 I thought I'd try the new Chemical Guys V7 as a comparison, both similar products being LSP spray sealants but at slightly different price points: Approx £20 for Z8 and £14 for V7. A quick V7 review and a comparison.....
> 
> *Smell:* The smell of a product is always important in my opinion as it adds to the enjoyment when in use. V7 has a nice crisp orangey citrous smell, and Z8 smells of peaches! Both smell very good.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time for this review and your feedback is most welcome :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Any samples of V7 available David?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry mate am out of sample bottles ,you wont need a sample of this mate honestly my fav CG product by a long shot :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just updated the original post with a few more pix...



type[r]+ said:


> Thanks for this review mate, I'm still deciding on which one to pull the trigger on (no pun intended!)


Both products are great and leave a stunning finish. If you already have Zaino sealants etc, then Z8 would be the obvious choice, but I'm rather taken with V7 as you can probably tell, especially as its cheaper than Z8. The only thing that remains untested is V7 longevity. Will monitor this over the coming weeks. 


Ross said:


> Z8 because it turns heads like no other product I have used:thumb:


Its an outstanding product for sure, but the competition are catching up, and that's from a huge Zainofile :thumb: V7 is very very good on first impression. 


Mike_T said:


> BTW, in terms of value for money, FK #425 enhances finish significantly. Not bad for a QD indeed. I would compare it to Z-6.


Agreed - just bought a gallon of the stuff..! Its my general all purpose QD - drying aid, detail finishing QD and occasional clay lube as well. Still prefer Z6 if I'm being honest though and obviously still use Z6 when layering Zaino, but the lack of gallon or even half gallon bottles for Z6 is rather frustrating.


david g said:


> Thanks for taking the time for this review and your feedback is most welcome :thumb:


Welcome - thanks for the brilliant product and of course the superb next day service on the order :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I remember a little while ago my car had 6 coats of Z2 and a Z6 wipe down followed by a Z8 wipe down I went for a drive into town to Tesco IIRC and the shine was turning heads like nothing else:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to admit, that the quality and finish given by Chemical Guys V7 has got me wondering about Blacklight.... Thinx...


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Ross said:


> I remember a little while ago my car had 6 coats of Z2 and a Z6 wipe down followed by a Z8 wipe down I went for a drive into town to Tesco IIRC and the shine was turning heads like nothing else:thumb:


i've only got Z6 and that stuff is amazing! how do you compare P1 to Z2 as i used P1 on the car last weekend and it was amazing! was a lot harder to work with than SRP.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice review there. Whats really needed to two similar products go toe to toe.

I will be trying the V7 when i get the chance. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ross said:


> I remember a little while ago my car had 6 coats of Z2 and a Z6 wipe down followed by a Z8 wipe down I went for a drive into town to Tesco IIRC and the shine was turning heads like nothing else:thumb:


ZFX'd? There's now way i'd have enough time lay down that many layers unless they were one after the other!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gally said:


> ZFX'd? There's now way i'd have enough time lay down that many layers unless they were one after the other!


Of course spread over two days:thumb:


----------

